# Pappy Van Winkle



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Lately I have been on the hunt and coming up dry. This is the first time I have tried to get any of the stuff and I am definitely finding it elusive. Any Pappy drinkers out there?


----------



## ameyers41 (May 19, 2011)

I've got two bottles of the 20 yr. Tried the 15 and the 23. All are fantastic. Yes, it's hard to find. Find a local liquor store on their website, make a new friend there, and see if they can hold one for you when they get it. Most places, even the big stores here in MN don't get more than a case of the stuff. My wife called a store here everyday for two weeks before they got it. The morning they got it, she went in and they had 2 bottles left out of the one case they received. Persistence pays off.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Good stuff! It's rather abundant here. I've never seen it out of stock actually.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great, great stuff. Rumor has it that it will no longer be in Michigan but I stocked up last year so am good for a long while.

Worth it to look out and find it, would recommend the 20, the 23 is great stuff I just do not feel it is worth twice the price that is usually is.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

Go to their Facebook page and "Like" them. You will then be able to see the postings of when eaqch states shipments go out. Look on their website and find a vendor in your area and start giving them some bidness, you know, so they see you and recognize you. When the shipment goes out ask them to either hold some for you or at least call you when it arrives so you can hotfoot it down there and get you some.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Total Wine in my area usually stocks the 10, 12 and 15 yr old, but will special order the 20 and 23 year old.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I am very jealous of those who say it is abundant in their area. I spent half my day calling around big and small shops in my state as well as RI NH and CT. I found one shop who had everything but the 15 but at exorbitant prices so I passed. I am hoping to luck out sometime soon. I did find that my local store does actually get some in and does it first come first served.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Some questionable info in this thread...


I have been chasing Pappy for a few years now. No liquor store regulary stocks the items. Also, the 10 and the 12 are not Pappy. Pappy is their top stuff (15,20 &23)... Also, no one special orders it. If they are lucky enough to get an allocation, they get it. 

They come out twice a year, once in the fall and once in the spring. Allocations can range from one or two bottles per store up to maybe a case of each bottle (for a big store with a HUGE buffalo trace account). This past fall, one particular store that came through with a bottle of Pappy 15 for me got ZERO bottles allocated to them this last spring. 

The spring allocations hit shelves the last month or so, so you may get lucky and find a bottle or two, but don't count on it. If you are starting your search now, you are probably too late. Most stores who have any left usually charge a huge premium... that's why it's still on the shelves.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I really do appreciate that info. This seems to confirm what I have read. I am hoping maybe dumb luck will yield a bottle or perhaps a brother somewhere out there could pick one up. Thank you so much again!


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

Milhouse said:


> Some questionable info in this thread...
> 
> I have been chasing Pappy for a few years now. No liquor store regulary stocks the items. Also, the 10 and the 12 are not Pappy. Pappy is their top stuff (15,20 &23)... Also, no one special orders it. If they are lucky enough to get an allocation, they get it.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

BillyGoat said:


> My thoughts exactly


Also, to complicate things, the PVW was Stitzel Weller bourbon. SW closed down over 15 years ago, so the PVW 15 is not SW juice. I personally like the Buffalo trace pappy 15 as much as the SW stuff. (I believe its 2009 and below). If you want SW Pappy, you have to seek out a bottle of the 20 or 23.

With that said, I think the 15 year is the best PVW. In terms of taste and bang for your buck. I will pick up the 20 if I see it, and even though it's considerably more money, it is not as enjoyable to me as the 15. I have tasted the 23 at a bar, and I still liked the 15 best, but to be honest, one pour isn't enough to form a solid opinion.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

15 is the first thing I want to try. It looks like I am SOL on this shipment so I will have to go full on press for the Autumn unless I find some stocked away or a BOTL/SOTL finds some. All good things to those who wait.


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

Not to rub it in JayD (Maybe a little :wink but I'm enjoying a snifter of Pappy 15 as I type this. Smoooooooooth!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep. That hurts. I tried all the surrounding states too......its gone


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

there's always ebay...


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm, sounds like something new to track down


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I do not have a problem paying a small premium for hard to find things, but when it is double or triple MSRP I can't swallow that.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe you could start here, you know this stuff ain't bad:

Old Rip Van Winkle 10yr 90 Proof 750ml


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Mmm yes I think that is what my buddy and I will start with as we kill the time between this release and the next one.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

JayD said:


> Mmm yes I think that is what my buddy and I will start with as we kill the time between this release and the next one.


Search results for: 'winkle'

never used them before, but they claim to have the 15 and the lot b...

also if you are going to get the 10yr.. I would reccomend the 107 proof.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JayD said:


> Lately I have been on the hunt and coming up dry. This is the first time I have tried to get any of the stuff and I am definitely finding it elusive. Any Pappy drinkers out there?


Big time Pappy lover / drinker i find the older 20 and 23 year old always available at the local viscount. The floor manager Ray loves Cuban Cigars and calls me when he is down to the last few bottles. The 12 , 15 years old come and go quick so he calls me and i reserve 3 bottles of each. I also have a good friend that is a liquor salesman so nothing is really impossible to get. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow Tony thank you so much for the help. PM sent!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Your welcome P.M answered!


----------

